# Logging out without knowing



## Noldor_returned (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know if this happens to anyone else, but a few times, when I've taken 5 minutes or more (maybe 10) on a post, I try to post new reply, but it says I am logged out and won't let me post. So then I have to log-in again, and retype my reply, which is very annoying, as it is hard to remember what I wrote exactly. Does anyone know why this happens?

Also, to combat the situation, I have taken to copying my posts with control-C and if it does log me out I paste it in again, but I was hoping there is a better solution. Please help!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 28, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> I don't know if this happens to anyone else, but a few times, when I've taken 5 minutes or more (maybe 10) on a post, I try to post new reply, but it says I am logged out and won't let me post. So then I have to log-in again, and retype my reply, which is very annoying, as it is hard to remember what I wrote exactly. Does anyone know why this happens?
> 
> Also, to combat the situation, I have taken to copying my posts with control-C and if it does log me out I paste it in again, but I was hoping there is a better solution. Please help!



Trying configuring your browser for automatic login — something about "remember this password" or something like that.

Barley


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 28, 2006)

um. Yeah. It's been doing the same to me and by the looks of it I would guess there are a few others as well. Copying before trying to post is what I've just learned to do with nearly every post if I've taken _any_ time on it. Otherwise, yeah, just say 'bye-bye' to all that thinking you just put down. 

Barley, the catch with your idea is that it assumes that you're the only one using that computer... That isn't always the case and for some it never is. It may indeed work, but you would have to log out and be sure that you have _truly_ done so. You wouldn't want someone just jumping in and running away with your name and everything, now would ya?

oh yeah! Also, if you remember to click 'preview post' every now-and-then it'll help the silly thing remember that you're still here.


----------



## baragund (Mar 28, 2006)

If I am writing a long post, I will write it in Microsoft Word and then cut-and-paste it into the forum. That also lets you do spell-check.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 28, 2006)

The software logs you out if it doesn't sense any activity from you for a certain amount of time. This always annoys the hell out me. I use the New Posts button to see what threads have been replied to since I was last on and if I spend too long typing a message or get distracted by something else I get logged out and the next time I go back to that button there's nothing there. If you follow me. A bit of a **** side to the software if you ask me.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for that. I sort of gathered it had something to do with inactivity, but wasn't certain. However, is there a way to actually stop that from happening?


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 29, 2006)

As was suggested you could click preview post every few minutes, or ask it to remember you. Other than that there's nothing I can think of. It'd be good if the board had a longer time-out period, though.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 29, 2006)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> Barley, the catch with your idea is that it assumes that you're the only one using that computer... That isn't always the case and for some it never is.



Hadn't thought of that. I'm the one who uses this computer 99.99% of the time — my wife uses it occasionally. Since it's a Mac, and if there were others using it a lot, I could set up password-protected partitions for the others, each of whom would use different user names on the TTF site. So it's not _that_ big a catch — unless perhaps the site is latching on to my computer's IP address, and even at that, different user names should solve the problem.    

I guess I'm lucky: I've never had any of these problems. The only thing I _have_ had a problem with is when I forget to click on GO ADVANCED before I start editing. If I don't first click on GO ADVANCED, whatever I type VANISHES. This is a problem that The Powers That Be evidently have chosen to ignore, and it's a dangerous one. I don't even know why that GO ADVANCED choice even needs to be there; it's a needless complication.

Barley


----------



## Beorn (Mar 29, 2006)

I just increased the time you stay logged in from 15 minutes to 30. Barley, please PM me with the details of the problem so I can figure out if it's a configuration issue or it's a bug...

- Mike


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 29, 2006)

Beorn said:


> Barley, please PM me with the details of the problem so I can figure out if it's a configuration issue or it's a bug...
> 
> - Mike



Will do. First I'll have to create a post (might as well be this one) and deliberately create the problem so I can PM the details to you.

Barley


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 29, 2006)

Beorn said:


> I just increased the time you stay logged in from 15 minutes to 30.


Nice one, cheers.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 29, 2006)

So from 15 minutes it is now 30? Excellent, that's the best news I've heard all day.


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 30, 2006)

> So from 15 minutes it is now 30? Excellent, that's the best news I've heard all day.


Well, why don't you use 'remember me' option? I use it even when I often use certain public computer


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 30, 2006)

Even though I am the only one likely to go on TTF on this computer, I still prefer the safety of logging in each time I'm on. But hey, now I at least know what the problem is.


----------

